# Post before and after pics of leanmaxxing



## RoBobaFett999 (Dec 6, 2021)

Title. I need to see how much of an effect it has on the face

I heard for the most part it’s actually quite insane how powerful it is


----------



## mecmec (Dec 6, 2021)

No pics, but trust me it can make a huge difference even just a 5% change in bf. That's how it worked for me, but for some people they can go down to 12% and not notice hardly any difference just because of their bad bones or whatever. No reason not to try to see how it goes with you


----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## MANLETprettyBOY (Dec 13, 2021)

55kg skinny fat







54kg lean.Started mewing at 15 now 17


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Dec 13, 2021)

MANLETprettyBOY said:


> 55kg skinny fat
> View attachment 1440123
> View attachment 1440124
> 54kg lean.Started mewing at 15 now 17


Looks a lot better. Nice job


----------



## Birdcell (Dec 13, 2021)

Not leanmaxxing , but brutal water retention , either way still looks shit


----------



## Birdcell (Dec 13, 2021)

Here's another one OP


----------



## MANLETprettyBOY (Dec 13, 2021)

Birdcell said:


> Not leanmaxxing , but brutal water retention , either way still looks shit
> 
> View attachment 1440783
> View attachment 1440784


Masc mogger, do fasted cardio helps with bloat


----------



## FatBunnyBaby (Dec 14, 2021)

MANLETprettyBOY said:


> Masc mogger, do fasted cardio helps with bloat


why fasted cardio bro? everyday? by the way amazing results bro, do you have your own thread on how you leanmaxx


----------



## MANLETprettyBOY (Dec 14, 2021)

FatBunnyBaby said:


> why fasted cardio bro? everyday? by the way amazing results bro, do you have your own thread on how you leanmaxx


I used *INTERMITTENT FASTING *to leanmaxx I did 20+ hour fasting with 4 hour eating window if your doing *IF *you can eat whatever you want. MY routine was id wake up in the morning don't eat shit or drink water I'd starvemaxx till 7pm cause my boxing train starts at 4pm so id train empty stomach too get full benefits of leanmaxxing then after I hit the 20 hour mark id eat then after I finish for the day I drink gallon of water to cut out sodium and ill wake up with my face lean asf yes I did it everyday even rest days, *Appreciate it bro thx *


----------



## Birdcell (Dec 14, 2021)

FatBunnyBaby said:


> why fasted cardio bro? everyday? by the way amazing results bro, do you have your own thread on how you leanmaxx


Idk if you were asking me , but in my case , I'm trying to solve this issue and find the reason why I'm bloated. It seems like , that the problem began the time I started studying , studying meant poor diet , less sleap and more stressful life , which of course results in cortisolmaxxing and cortisol directly influences fluid and water retention
Here's a pick from 3 years ago , look at the zygomatic projection , its before college and I weren't this bloated


----------



## MANLETprettyBOY (Dec 14, 2021)

Birdcell said:


> Idk if you were asking me , but in my case , I'm trying to solve this issue and find the reason why I'm bloated. It seems like , that the problem began the time I started studying , studying meant poor diet , less sleap and more stressful life , which of course results in cortisolmaxxing and cortisol directly influences fluid and water retention
> Here's a pick from 3 years ago , look at the zygomatic projection , its before college and I weren't this bloated


I'd advise you to stop eating late at night bro or do no caffeine diet, and when I sleep early and wake up early im not bloated but when I sleep late like at 3-4 am my face would look tired asf and grey ill suggest drink gallon of water after you last meal don't eat after 9 pm


----------



## Birdcell (Dec 14, 2021)

MANLETprettyBOY said:


> I'd advise you to stop eating late at night bro or do no caffeine diet, and when I sleep early and wake up early im not bloated but when I sleep late like at 3-4 am my face would look tired asf and grey ill suggest drink gallon of water after you last meal don't eat after 9 pm


I tell myself this week I'll follow a sleep regime and at the end I always fuck up and go tired and bloated to college with 4hr sleep. Thx bro for reminder , unironically gives me motivation to follow health lifestyle and observe the changes


----------



## MANLETprettyBOY (Dec 14, 2021)

Birdcell said:


> I tell myself this week I'll follow a sleep regime and at the end I always fuck up and go tired and bloated to college with 4hr sleep. Thx bro for reminder , unironically gives me motivation to follow health lifestyle and observe the changes


no problem bro once you see the results you don't ever wanna go back and stay disciplined when you get hungry chug cold water


----------



## anteater555 (Dec 14, 2021)

June vs. December


----------



## Danish_Retard (Dec 14, 2021)

anteater555 said:


> June vs. December


UEE fillers would increase your appeal massively and they're very cheap.


----------



## FatBunnyBaby (Dec 14, 2021)

Bros should add what they did to leanmaxx lol


----------



## datboijj (Dec 14, 2021)

MANLETprettyBOY said:


> 55kg skinny fat
> View attachment 1440123
> View attachment 1440124
> 54kg lean.Started mewing at 15 now 17


----------

